# Granada ITV1 ITV2 etc



## HVYMTL (Oct 22, 2005)

I have a friend in the Virgin Islands(from the UK) that would like to get his home programming from Granada ITV1 ITV2 ITV3 ITV4 over satellite. Can anyone help with advise on who or where one might speak with on this subject?

thanks,

[email protected]


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Well Tom, it's going to be a short conversation. According to LyngSat, the ITVs are only available via FTA satellite only if you're in or very close to the UK. Even it you point at their satellite (Astra 2D), it isn't pointing back.


----------



## tuff bob (Mar 5, 2007)

FTA Michael said:


> Well Tom, it's going to be a short conversation. According to LyngSat, the ITVs are only available via FTA satellite only if you're in or very close to the UK. Even it you point at their satellite (Astra 2D), it isn't pointing back.


you also have to point your dish into the planet, and that tends to block a lot of signal


----------

